# I don't think I'll miss my porlex!



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

So here it is, my first upgrade in the grinder department. I had been using a porlex hand grinder with my gaggia classic. Today I received the eureka mdl that I bought from roloD. Here's the obligatory...









I didn't have much time to play tonight but managed to throw one shot out. It wasn't perfect but tasted nice, very smooth compared to the porlex.

I'm really looking forward to getting to grips with this thing and hopefully making really great coffee!

I'm already planning on a few (hopefully) simple mods...

1- lens hood hopper to reduce the height of the grinder but mainly to blow the chute clear of any retained grinds. Here's a quick question, I've measured the throat at 52mm, is that what size lens hood I want?

2- the doser is reasonably good at sweeping but is leaving grinds at the very edge so I want to run a clean sweep mod as well. Any advice on this will be gratefully received!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Quite a jump in burr size! Nice one


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

It certainly is. I don't think my arm will miss its morning workout routine cranking the handle round either!


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

no doubt this will make your mornings a lot less work intensive!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

ToonD said:


> no doubt this will make your mornings a lot less work intensive!


Maybe I could squeeze more than one coffee in before I set off for work now!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Dare I ask what SWMBO thinks of this?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> Dare I ask what SWMBO thinks of this?


Em, probably best to leave it a week before I answer that! I made her a hot chocolate with the chocolate I got from Geordie. That seemed to help!

Joking aside she's fine with it. She didn't think the thwack of the doser was as loud as yours. I think her words were, all you can hear at neill's is him thwacking away in the kitchen!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks pretty good beside the classic. Fits right in.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it'll look even better once I change the hopper to the lens hood.


----------

